# Paris, not always what it seem to be, but often beautiful



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

151.








152.








153.








154.








155.








156.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City of Paris is really very nice, beautiful city always


----------



## Kitty01 (Dec 27, 2007)

I really enjoy your pictures. They mostly show the prettier parts of the city.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful and diverse!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

157.








158.








159.








160.








161.








162.








163.








164.








165.








166.








167.








168.








169.








170.








171.


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

Both Pairs and London are truly amazing cities. 

Great pictures of Paris mate, thanks for sharing opcorn:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you

172.








173.








174.








175.








176.








177.








178.








179.








180.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I've never seen those old blue trains anywhere in Greater Paris before. They say TER so they must be regional trains belonging to an adjacent French region like maybe Normandy or Picardie. I think Normandy's TER has a branch or line that extends as far as Paris, since Rouen is a bit close to Paris.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Not only Normandy, there are Picardy TER at Gare du Nord sation, Centre at Austerlitz...
Btw me likes that pic with Beaujon hospital, it has a summery feel.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ Because I took the picture in summer.

181.








182.








183.








184.








185.








186.








187.








188.








189.








190.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those Christmas lights decorations in the streets and buildings of Paris are always great and very nice, like on Galeries Lafayette building


----------

